# Book Case Storage



## cimbaliw (Dec 1, 2012)

With under $25 dollars in 1x4s from Menards I made storage for ~160 bottles out of some basement bookcases. I think I'm nesting in anticipation of my first batch of wine.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/photo/photo-2127.html


----------



## Julie (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks real nice, lol but now that you have started you are not going to stop at 160 bottles,  you better start getting another bookcase to convert into a wine case


----------



## cimbaliw (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, the good news here Julie is that you're only seeing 3 of 7 bookcases in that area of the basement. Conceivably, I could be over 350 bottle's worth in short order. Ah, but what to do with the junk, I mean important stuff, that's on the shelves now.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 2, 2012)

Julie said:


> Looks real nice, lol but now that you have started you are not going to stop at 160 bottles,  you better start getting another bookcase to convert into a wine case



So true........


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 12, 2013)

*finished tasting area*

Finishing the area wasn't planned, it just happened.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, that is very nice. Good work.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2013)

That is just awesome


----------



## bakervinyard (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice tasting area. My tasting area is to lean against the washing machine in the baement. Regarding the "important stuff" I would sell it on craigs list then buy more wine "stuff" Bakervinyard


----------



## bkisel (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 12, 2013)

very very classy....looks nice, looks very comfortable...but there is one big problem.


I see six...EMPTY....carboys....get busy...


----------



## cimbaliw (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, those empty carboys have given me a chance to rethink my bulk area and get rid of some fruit flies. Fear not, I picked up Brunello w/skins and coastal red kits today.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow! that came out really nice. Well done.


----------



## J-Gee (Nov 14, 2013)

Very attractive.An excellent job,indeed.


----------

